# Night time setup



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Anyone have any tips on what to use for sauger/saugeye at night? I saw one post from fishing_marshall that he uses a Shad Rap, especially at night. I have talked to several guys who say they start fishing for sauger just before dark and stay into the night.

I normally fish tailwaters, does the bait selection matter depending on the water? I am assuming that the depth matters, but aside from that does the water type matter (creek, tailwater, lake, etc.)

I stopped last night at the dam for about an hour and tried a Rat-L-Trap and a rooster tail for about 45 minutes. It was my first time night fishing for sauger, so I wasn't expecting a lot and I got zip


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I usually fish from about an hour before dark until an hour after dark unless they are biting good. Shad raps are my favorite bait to use. Husky jerks and rattle traps also work good. I've never really used a jig and twister at night , but i bet they work. Shad raps have worked for me in rivers and lakes.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

It seems to me like fishing a night is the way to go for saugeyes. I have been hitting the lake by me real hard and have yet to land a fish. I usally only fish until dark so I guess I am missing the bite. I would use a crankbait right now and a jig and minnow-grub when the water gets a little colder. You should wait to fish the tailwaters until you have a good flow comin over. I like to fish by the dam on some lake that my work for you. good luck to ya


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive just started and am using the Rapala Husky Jerk's or the Storm Thundersticks. Ive gotten two hits out the four times ive gone and go about an hour before and stay til and hour after. Ive been there really into the nite but no hits, my two hits were in the first hour after the sun goes down.

Ive tried to use the Gulp Minnows but dont know how to retreive them yet so its just toss out and retreive. Some guy(previous thread) claims he can prove that grubs are better performers than cranks for walleye. Ive yet to try Shad Raps though.

I know everyone loves pics. My first Eye" since ive started fishing for them. 22 1/2"


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I got a couple this spring like that. Mean Critters! :B Alot hardier fish than a eye. Picked up some x-Raps from santa. Hope it freezes soon so I can hit the tails. Might up size the floatin jig too!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Suager love Spoons; Here is 12 from a dam caught over the weekend. 







]


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

Is that an arrow and broadhead in the second picture?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

nice fish goodday. What size range were they?


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I have thaught about getting some little cleo casting spoons for this spring. Gold and silver colors.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

15" to 18 1/2 "


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Well, I went last night for about 1 hour before dark and 1/2 hour after dark...sauger fishing that is. I spent the previous hour or so catching white bass til my arms fell off 

I caught 4, one was about 18 inches. I used a Shad Rap and a regular rapala minnow. Caught two small ones on the minnow and two decent sized ones on the Shad Rap. I also tried a black rooster tail, but no good.

I'm going back tonight to try a few different lures. Countdown rapala, and a larger Excalibur minnow (with rattles inside), more like a jerk bait in size and profile.

Thanks for the info everyone.

Later,


Creekwalker


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Where were you fishing?


----------

